# Grouse Camp



## Mark4486

This would be the 3rd year that we have been doing it. Everyone who is polite and has a common interest is invited. This is everybody’s camp.


----------



## Mark4486

MyBritt&Me said:


> Any room for a new guy and my Brittany with a black nose?
> No worries my Brittany brothers, my Frenchy is neutered.
> 
> How many years has the Grouse Camp been an organized event?


That picture was created by maniacs wife.


----------



## Mark4486

Maniac you better parent that image and start making stickers and t-shirts.


----------



## birdhntr

Mark4486 said:


> This would be the 3rd year that we have been doing it. Everyone who is polite and has a common interest is invited. This is everybody’s camp.


Are non performing shorthairs allowed this year!Asking for a friend.lol.


----------



## birdhntr

Mark4486 said:


> Maniac you better parent that image and start making stickers and t-shirts.


Patent it also!Haha hah


----------



## Stand By

Watching. Gotta wait and see how my work weekend layout this fall. Wanted to stop by last year with the puppy, but got stuck working. Broke out a couple grouse tail feathers last night and hid them around the house for Gibby. She was having a good time.


----------



## Mark4486

birdhntr said:


> Are non performing shorthairs allowed this year!Asking for a friend.lol.


Hahaha I’m sure there’s room


----------



## michiganmaniac

MyBritt&Me said:


> Mmaniac, that’s an awesome image of the RG you posted. Did that come from the RGS? Any idea if the image is available as a window sticker?





Mark4486 said:


> Maniac you better parent that image and start making stickers and t-shirts.


As mark said, yes my wife drew that. Thanks you, she is very talented! As of last december she finally put together some artwork to sell online. I will post about it soon but unfortunately the high quality print shop she uses to make prints is shut down so she is mostly out of stock...

Having an artist as your wife makes for some awesome birthday/christmas gifts. Heres a sampling of some of them.

She is going to put together some sort of image or print for this years camp and we will bring some to hand out!































As far as different locations...we could go a bit further north to the lewiston/atlanta area. Thats closer to some of robs areas and i have some spots around there as well...if people got really ambitious and wanted to do a central UP camp i could certainly put us on some birds. Or as stated we could stay at the same place, its not like we couldnt find birds in the general area.


----------



## birdhntr

michiganmaniac said:


> As mark said, yes my wife drew that. Thanks you, she is very talented! As of last december she finally put together some artwork to sell online. I will post about it soon but unfortunately the high quality print shop she uses to make prints is shut down so she is mostly out of stock...
> 
> Having an artist as your wife makes for some awesome birthday/christmas gifts. Heres a sampling of some of them.
> 
> She is going to put together some sort of image or print for this years camp and we will bring some to hand out!
> 
> View attachment 521627
> View attachment 521629
> View attachment 521633
> View attachment 521637
> 
> 
> As far as different locations...we could go a bit further north to the lewiston/atlanta area. Thats closer to some of robs areas and i have some spots around there as well...if people got really ambitious and wanted to do a central UP camp i could certainly put us on some birds. Or as stated we could stay at the same place, its not like we couldnt find birds in the general area.


I was considering the UP option and was going to mention it.Considering the date for camp I believe lower will be better for the woodcock.I believe by that time last year someone (brian maider if my memory is right)mentioned they were scarce in the yoop last year by then.
The question is whether we can find an accommodating location for us.


----------



## UPaquariest

There is plenty of campgrounds around Lewiston.


----------



## MyBritt&Me

Mark4486 said:


> This would be the 3rd year that we have been doing it. Everyone who is polite and has a common interest is invited. This is everybody’s camp.


Well then, I accept the invite and appreciate all the organization effort. I just hope the current virus problem and restrictions will be in the rear view mirror by then. I will follow this thread for Grouse Camp updates, and please let me know how I can contribute or assist.


----------



## UPaquariest

Ill bring some corned beef hash for a breakfast and hopefully some duck for poppers again.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I may show up but if I due I have a new pocket rocket so I will need some help from Michiganmanic I'll just have to remind him it's here not come


----------



## Buddwiser

Haven't had a dog for quite a while and I haven't been in the woods for a few years so I may join in just to get back into them. Depends on the health of my wife though.


----------



## birdhntr

Buddwiser said:


> Haven't had a dog for quite a while and I haven't been in the woods for a few years so I may join in just to get back into them. Depends on the health of my wife though.


Good health wishes for you and your wife.Keep in touch when fall hits.
I am always in the Alpena area come fall for three day weekends and flexible.I can set up a short but productive adventure for you to enjoy. 
I have a few other viable location options also.


----------



## fivegunner

Yes UP!! that would be cool , I think my wife might want to come also, I heard that the Grouse in the U.P get up to 10 LB`s, Woodcock are as big as Chickens.


----------



## michiganmaniac

As far as woodcock in the UP, you never know. Me and my buddies had some days with annoyingly high woodcock numbers in late october this past season. I think we would be fine up there early october as far as finding some wc. The question is how far west would people be willing do drive? My best areas are atleast 7 hours from grand rapids...but grouse numbers can be crazy. Eastern UP is much closer to you downstaters. Im sure the grouse hunting would be fine. And sharptail opens oct 10. Honestly i have always wanted to try the sharptail thing and we could do a multi species hunt that way.


----------



## Mark4486

If you guys wanna do the UP and want to move the weekend closer to the opener I’m in.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Wolves scare the **** out of me. And from what I've been told most sharptail are on private land or areas not open for them. Budweiser would be nice to get the old gange back together.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I see DrWink just got a setter pup hopefully he will join us.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I hunt the central U.P. 40+ days last year and my flush rate on grouse was lower there than the public land spots I hunted within 100 miles of Au Gres. Pretty bad in the U.P. last year. Woodcock numbers were similar LP vs UP.


----------



## MyBritt&Me

Worm Dunker said:


> I see DrWink just got a setter pup hopefully he will join us.


Please check your PM - Inbox Coversations


----------



## birdhntr

Trophy Specialist said:


> I hunt the central U.P. 40+ days last year and my flush rate on grouse was lower there than the public land spots I hunted within 100 miles of Au Gres. Pretty bad in the U.P. last year. Woodcock numbers were similar LP vs UP.


I had reports of good hunting.


----------



## birdhntr

I don't care about wolves.But I do realize that this may be a long drive for a weekend grouse camp for a large group.The time spent driving for some may also cut back the amount of time to hunt.
I personally like adventures but wouldn't have any knowledge about where game is likely to be.
Last year I ran the guys about 1.5 hrs away from camp but it was game on in 5 minutes at the first spot and within the minute on the next two.
I am game for anything.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

birdhntr said:


> I had reports of good hunting.


I heard no first hand, good grouse reports from the U.P. last year. Even the guides there I know had low flush rates.


----------



## UPaquariest

Where we have been at had decent numbers, the move north towards Lewiston my not be a bad idea, splits the distance between where we have been hunting and the spots Birdhuntr hit last year. There is also lots of ground in the are around Lewiston.


----------



## birdhntr

UPaquariest said:


> Where we have been at had decent numbers, the move north towards Lewiston my not be a bad idea, splits the distance between where we have been hunting and the spots Birdhuntr hit last year. There is also lots of ground in the are around Lewiston.


Same distance !


----------



## birdhntr

Trophy Specialist said:


> I heard no first hand, good grouse reports from the U.P. last year. Even the guides there I know had low flush rates.


michiganmaniac did well.I had many other decent reports.I attempted to share one good one with you.That spot was hot with grouse action after I informed you.The guns were hot.Most are secretive and I tend to be as well.But lately I have put forth good info for many as of late.

Heck I just put a guy on a Turkey hunting spot and wallah!He got it done.It was so stacked that he missed two and then finally connected on the third one.








I find that when I'm not finding grouse that changing my habits changes my luck.
Anyhow I hope you have a better season this coming year.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I didn't say I had a bad season, but just a below average overall flush rate on grouse in the 5 county's of the UP I hunted. Sure I found some isolated pockets of birds but the were few and far between. I still killed over 20 grouse so it was not bad but well below average.


----------



## GooseDude

Another newbie here. Very interested in joining in this year. No dog. Hoping to scrounge up a camper. Would hate to stay in a tent and wouldn't subject anyone to my snoring... More than willing to pull my share just let me know what I need to do...


----------



## Jake114

Have followed this groups “grouse camp” posts and stories for the past couple years. Now I have a young Griffon that will be ready for this fall. I happened to already plan to be north during that time frame. Believe I’ll most likely stop by to see what it’s all about. First year hunting over a dog so advice and good stories will be welcomed!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Worm Dunker

Welcome looking forward to meeting you guys and your dogs


----------



## shaffe48b

Might be interested. I thought I'd be hunting with my brother but apparently that's the week before.

Id be interested to see how others do things.


----------



## tom_the_chemist

Jake114 said:


> Have followed this groups “grouse camp” posts and stories for the past couple years. Now I have a young Griffon that will be ready for this fall. I happened to already plan to be north during that time frame. Believe I’ll most likely stop by to see what it’s all about. First year hunting over a dog so advice and good stories will be welcomed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Same situation. Would like to stop up. Have a work conference on that Saturday of the planned weekend but maybe for one day or one day and a night. 

Looking forward to it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake114

tom_the_chemist said:


> Same situation. Would like to stop up. Have a work conference on that Saturday of the planned weekend but maybe for one day or one day and a night.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Would be awesome to see the 2 siblings hunt together! Saw Ellie was back at wing and shot it appeared for a short time. Mine is going back in about a month and a half. Hopefully we can get the pups together for a hunt at the grouse camp!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mark4486

Hello gentlemen... looks like the quarantine is coming to an end and half the year is gone. I would like to start cementing down a date and location. I believe as more people get back to work people will start planning vacations. So getting a reservation somewhere early is imperative so we don’t get left out in the rain. If the covid 19 is still an issue keep in mind we will be more then six feet apart except for when I pass you a beer.


----------



## Mark4486

By the amount of likes I’m gonna guess you are all on board. I suggest we give it another week or so then make a decision. If no ideas stick out for new location or date we will stick with the same as the last couple years! Feel free to post your ideas. No idea is a bad one... unless it is! According to my high-school shop teacher...lol


----------



## birdhntr

Did someone say beer!


----------



## birdhntr

Is there anything around Hillman area to have a large camp?


----------



## birdhntr

Clear lake.
Ess lake?


----------



## UPaquariest

Worm Dunker
Sorry to hear that. I hope your health improves.


----------



## Expert

birdhntr said:


> Tic Toc
> Three months until bird season and I can't sleep already.
> Going to be a long wait.


I can wait because that means summer is over and we are heading for 5 months of winter. Besides hunting in it, no fan of winter.



Worm Dunker said:


> Well with the news I just got from doctor grouse camp maybe out for me. I just had to cancel my dog training trip. So we'll see about fall later


I wish you well with your health.


----------



## birdhntr

Expert said:


> I can wait because that means summer is over and we are heading for 5 months of winter. Besides hunting in it, no fan of winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you well with your health.


Everyday over 60 degrees is a bad day.
I love cold weather conditions especially when bird hunting


----------



## shaffe48b

Worm dunker I'm very sorry. You will have many seasons to make up for it


----------



## Worm Dunker

Thanks but I don't. But I have over 50 of chasing thunder chicken to look back on. I've had plenty day with no birds buI never had a bad hunt.


----------



## shaffe48b

Worm Dunker said:


> Thanks but I don't. But I have over 50 of chasing thunder chicken to look back on. I've had plenty day with no birds buI never had a bad hunt.


Well we all never know. I'm 32 and I possibly have less than you. Just how it works. Here's drinking to your speed recovery.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Thanks and here's hoping make this grouse camp


----------



## Mark4486

Urgent!!!! The clear water state park says that you can’t fit a trailer down the road to the group site and the water is broken. Please answer me if this is still ok with everyone.


----------



## skidoojc

*Campsite Update*

Mark4486 is having issues logging in and wanted me to relay some messages. In speaking with the park they told Mark that the lane to the group site is essentially a truck lane and don’t feel campers can access the site. They made mention that anyone with campers can reserve a regular site and simply drive there truck to the group area to hangout. 

They also mentioned that the water well/pump is out of service with no eta on it being repaired. 

This is more of an FYI than anything and sorry for the inconvenience it may cause some. If any of you have been to this state park please chime in on your experiences with access, hopefully to the group site.


----------



## michiganmaniac

I will most likely be in that area sometime before the end of summer, i will try to check it out. Not a deal breaker for me at all.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I'm still not sure but have tent no problem


----------



## birdhntr

Mark4486 said:


> Urgent!!!! The clear water state park says that you can’t fit a trailer down the road to the group site and the water is broken. Please answer me if this is still ok with everyone.


Is what it is.We can shop around for another site tentatively or maybe I can check with ma and camp on the 45 acres


----------



## skidoojc

Not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## UPaquariest

Im about 30 minutes away, Ill run up there on Monday and check it out. Not a deal breaker for me, Also have a couple water jugs I can fill and bring.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Good thinking on water jugs


----------



## Jake114

Not a problem, good with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MyBritt&Me

Mark4486 said:


> Urgent!!!! The clear water state park says that you can’t fit a trailer down the road to the group site and the water is broken. Please answer me if this is still ok with everyone.


I have a 23 ft trailer so I would go with plan B: Reserve regular campground site & hangout at the group site.


----------



## hunterdau2

Got room for one more ? I just had a Setter given to me and want to put him on Grouse and Woodcock as much as possible. He does well on pheasant but hasn't been in the Grouse woods yet.


----------



## Mark4486

Yes


hunterdau2 said:


> Got room for one more ? I just had a Setter given to me and want to put him on Grouse and Woodcock as much as possible. He does well on pheasant but hasn't been in the Grouse woods yet.


----------



## fishstruction

I just found out the wedding I was to attend that weekend has been postponed due to covid. I would like to come and meet some new like minded people but as a health care worker I will hold off if any contact with known covid patients. From what I’m personally seeing now it should be a go though if all right with the people who will be there?


----------



## Worm Dunker

I'm still on the fence between WC Ch. and grouse camp. I don't think I will be able to walk let alone hunt. First are there any women coming. If they come and don't want to hunt they can use my truck to go where ever they want. Also have a 4.10 double a woman or youth could use as long as they have a Hunter certificate. Is there a computer geek coming who could show me how to post pictures.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Talked to doc said can't get worse if I go. Talked to Joe his wife isn't coming so I'll leave mine home. See you up there I be up Friday after noon


----------



## Mark4486

Can everyone comment“ yes”if they are coming so I can get a final count. Please don’t comment if your not coming so I can make it easy to get a count. Also the menu has changed from steaks to Randazzo brats. We had them last weekend and they were really good and easy to make.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I will be up Friday mid day


----------



## shaffe48b

I'll probably come up but I'll just drive there each day. I dont have my propane tank up here to heat my tent.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Yes


----------



## nick brown

I plan on coming up Friday evening as long as someone can be home with the new pup.


----------



## UPaquariest

Yes, I will be there.


----------



## birdhntr

Yes


----------



## Jmrieger

Yes.

New forum member here. Upaquariest has mentioned I should go. I met a few of you last December looking for pheasant in the Verona Stage Game Area. I'm looking forward to the weekend; if there's anything I can bring, I'd be glad to. Already planning on some good craft beer.


----------



## hunterdau2

Won't be staying at camp but will be up thurs .


----------



## goose schatt

Had some nice flushes this weekend


----------



## Stand By

Thumbs up for the golden club. Although we tell everybody that Gibby is a Mingo. (Mini golden). She quit growing to soon. 

Sorry to say, I was hoping to make this one. On laws also do a Grouse camp and it's the same weekend this year.


----------



## Mark4486

Ok it looks to be around ten guys. Pm me for my number I will be there around noon on Thursday. Not sure how long I stick around after getting there cause I like to start scouting right away.


----------



## Brien maeder

Good luck to you guys I’ll be hunting out of Grayling this year for a few days then the UP if no birds only a few more sleeps till a week of vacation


----------



## Refomed

Mark4486 said:


> Ok it looks to be around ten guys. Pm me for my number I will be there around noon on Thursday. Not sure how long I stick around after getting there cause I like to start scouting right away.


Room for one more?


----------



## michiganmaniac

Refomed said:


> Room for one more?


Cya there! Markvmay just not have a brat for you lol.

Mark what was the cost of the group site again?


----------



## Worm Dunker

I'm bringing some hot brats so he should be good if he can handle HOT


----------



## Mark4486

I have 35 brats...15 spicy 20 regular and if I have time I’ll grab some burgers.


----------



## Mark4486

michiganmaniac said:


> Cya there! Markvmay just not have a brat for you lol.
> 
> Mark what was the cost of the group site again?


$112.00


----------

